# Triple Boot: OS-X, Windows, FreeBSD on Mac computer



## gigi (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi to all!

Which is the set of commands required to make a triple boot Mac Computer with Mac OS-X, Windows, FreeBSD on an Apple computer? The order of installation of the OSes is important, too.

I was looking for this and I didn't' see it here among the topics, so I dare to ask. Before, I read a lot, but nothing was clear like a procedure (step 1 command one, step 2 command 2 and so one). I apologize if  there are already posts with the same topic. I installed FreeBSD 9 on a virtual machine and bsdinstall didn't ask where to place the bootloader. Sysinstall did.  So, I used it from the shell and I did the partitioning and bootcode on Virtualbox. I would like to have the triple system on my Mac directly on the hard drive, not via Virtualbox.

Thank you in advance for your efforts and your time.

Kind regards!

gigi


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi @gigi,

Dual boot (OS X and FreeBSD) worked for me as mentioned here: http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=41473

As far as triple boot is concerned, I guess you should:

 Have a WORKING BACKUP of everything you consider dear.
 Partition your hard disk (using Disk utility) into three parts.
 Sync MBR and GPT using rEFIt.
 Install Windows on a partition.
 Sync MBR and GPT using rEFIt.
 Install FreeBSD on the third partition.
 Sync MBR and GPT using rEFIt.
Now you rEFIt should show you the three OSs when you boot

Regards,
Ven.


----------



## gigi (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, dear @ven!

I followed your instructions. Also, I followed your posted hyperlink.

Kind regards and all the best!

Gigi


----------



## ven (Oct 2, 2014)

No problem.
Is your triple boot thing working?

Regards,
Ven.


----------

